# Chevy Dually



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Guys, please comment on the 6.0L Chevy motor with 3.73 in a one owner 09 Chevy long bed crew cab dually with 34,000 miles for $28,800. I figure this is about a 367 cubic inch motor. In the "old days" in the 80s when I was in high school, Chevy duallies had the 350 or 454 and they towed just about anything. I imagine that this 6.0L is at least as powerful (torque and HP) as the old 350, isn't it? Does anyone tow with this truck? I currently have a 6,000 lb trailer and 03 F150 5.4L/3.55 and it has gotten me safely across 3500 miles and 21 nights so far this summer, albeit slow up the hills and 8.5 mpg. What would be the negatives of this Chevy 3500HD DRW with the 6.0? I would appreciate the payload improvement and crew cab with six seat belts but I bet this long truck is hard to park! It's not a daily driver for me by any means. I mainly would be lining it out on the open roads of the West. I "might" get a Work and Play gooseneck someday for out of town work projects, and I "might" go into hauling in a sideline moonlight job if I got this dually. No, it's not a Duramax (lacks power, but lacks about $10,000+ cost too).


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a Silverado 3500 Dually with the 6.6 Duramax so I can't reply to payload, weights, and such.

I can tell you it's a monster to park. I use mine as my daily driver. It goes wherever I want to go, just takes a little extra manuevering to get into some spots. I usally don't try to put it where I would normally park, just a little ways further out in parking lots and then I walk.

Takes a huge amount of space to turn around, too.

But, I wouldn't trade it for anything smaller. Only something bigger!

Mark


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

GO WEST said:


> Guys, please comment on the 6.0L Chevy motor with 3.73 in a one owner 09 Chevy long bed crew cab dually with 34,000 miles for $28,800. I figure this is about a 367 cubic inch motor. In the "old days" in the 80s when I was in high school, Chevy duallies had the 350 or 454 and they towed just about anything. I imagine that this 6.0L is at least as powerful (torque and HP) as the old 350, isn't it? Does anyone tow with this truck? I currently have a 6,000 lb trailer and 03 F150 5.4L/3.55 and it has gotten me safely across 3500 miles and 21 nights so far this summer, albeit slow up the hills and 8.5 mpg. What would be the negatives of this Chevy 3500HD DRW with the 6.0? I would appreciate the payload improvement and crew cab with six seat belts but I bet this long truck is hard to park! It's not a daily driver for me by any means. I mainly would be lining it out on the open roads of the West. I "might" get a Work and Play gooseneck someday for out of town work projects, and I "might" go into hauling in a sideline moonlight job if I got this dually. No, it's not a Duramax (lacks power, but lacks about $10,000+ cost too).


We really like our 2008 2500HD GMC. It's a very comfortable truck. Our trailer's empty weight is supposed to be about 6300#. Fully loaded, including our Harley with ramps, etc., we gross just over 15,000#. The 6.0L pulls it great. I don't think Chev/GMC changed the 6.0L much between '08 and '09 so the performance should be quite similar. The biggest draw back is the mileage...around 8 to 8.5 mpg depending on terrain and speed. I think the best I've seen in close to 20,000 miles of towing is pushing 10 mpg. The worst was crossing the Texas panhandle last spring bucking 50+mph headwinds when we got 5.5 mpg out of a tank. The mileage is certainly not what you would get with a diesel but that $10,000 savings will buy a lot of gas. The slightly better mileage with 3.73's as opposed to our 4.10's would probably be offset by the increased drag and weight of the duals. Without looking it up are you sure the truck you're looking at is a crew cab, long bed? I'm pretty sure, in '08 anyway, you could get a long bed with an extended cab but only a short bed with a crew cab. Both those configurations had the same wheelbase...long. Unless it made a difference between the 2500HD and 3500HD. Parking lots are fun. Parking spaces could be another 2 to 3' longer, after we manage to get in to one. I don't remember the wheelbase but our front bumper to trailer ball length is 22'. That's longer than a lot of home garages.

By the way, if the "old days" were the 80's when you were in high school, what were the 50's when I was in high school? Trying to make "cotton tops" like me feel old?


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

It is definitely a long bed (8ft); I have seen it in person. I am trying to contact Banks Power to determine the stock hp and torque numbers and what Banks can do (and cost $) to improve it. May not need it right now since I am only towing 6,000 lbs of camper. I hope that Colorado Dirt Biker (Cary) will weigh in on this truck, especially about guys who tow RV's for a living who use one like it.

I passed on an 07 GMC "classic" 1500 HD 6.0/3.73 with the same number of miles for $22,500. I could kick myself now. I also talked myself out of a F250XL 5.4/3.73 2010 new for $25,500 about two months ago; since I have determined that was a very good price. Whoops!

Thanks for the 6.0 info, Elsewhere. Realtime towing experience for 20,000 miles speaks a lot.


----------

